# You know whats odd, R-15 vs R-10 ?



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I started fooling with my R-10 a little more since the new TV watching season is upon us and I wanted a backup in case of any R-15 problems . I noticed something odd.

Months ago I would have swore:eek2: , and probably even said this here, that the R-15 was faster than the DirecTivo doing almost everything. Just in the few days of playing with my R-10, adding new SP's, etc...

I noticed the exact opposite. The R-15 has delays doing almost everything. Sometimes simply pressing the list button takes many second for it to appear. The title search took 2-3 times as long for it to change, others searchs too.

Is it just me or has the R-15 slowed down greatly after all these updates ?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I came in pretty late to the R15 game, but I have always thought it was slow. Even worse IMO is that it gives you no audible feedback and usually no visual expectation (e.g. "Please wait"). Usually it's about five seconds from the time I hit "List" until the active video shrinks down to the PIM, then at least that long again before MyVOD populates (which actually does have a "please wait"--is that new?)


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

To me, it seems that the R15 slows down quite a bit with the more content you've got recorded. Of course some functions like searching and manipulating your SL list are extremely slow from the start.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have never seen "My VOD" do anything but list the movies instantly. Do you have a very large number of entires?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Um, well, yes. It stores 100 hours after all. So I'd have to guess there's something like 100-200 entries (closer to 200).

I've always kept all my DVRs full (a bit easier to do with suggestions, of course). I can't ever watch it all, of course, but it's all there for me to choose from. I would have thought DirecTV understood this, having called it My*VOD*, but apparently they expect you to use it sporadically.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> then at least that long again before MyVOD populates (which actually does have a "please wait"--is that new?)


 I've never seen that before. 2 of my R15 are usally around 20-30% free and I've never seen that. You might want to see if a reset fixes that.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

You mean you've never seen a "please wait" while populating MyVOD (during which it says "100% free"), or you've just never seen it take several seconds.

I'm pretty sure it's like this even after a reset (I had to reset last night because I tried the "Seinfeld" search bug and it hung).


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I've never seen a "please wait" at all while going into MYVOD. Does it only do this if you have 100% free? What happens with 99 or 98%? I have had it take a sec or two to open MYVOD thought.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

"Um, well, yes. It stores 100 hours after all. So I'd have to guess there's something like 100-200 entries (closer to 200).
I've always kept all my DVRs full (a bit easier to do with suggestions, of course). I can't ever watch it all, of course, but it's all there for me to choose from. I would have thought DirecTV understood this, having called it My VOD but apparently they expect you to use it sporadically."

I was just wondering why you were seeing this while others never have, not being critical. 

I suppose the hard drive in the R15 is like a computer hard drive, as in sometimes slowing down when close to being full. Not that it should be this way, but evidently sometimes is.

Perhaps the "My" refers to Rupert Murdoch! He thinks it is HIS VOD.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

walters said:


> I came in pretty late to the R15 game, but I have always thought it was slow. Even worse IMO is that it gives you no audible feedback and usually no visual expectation (e.g. "Please wait"). Usually it's about five seconds from the time I hit "List" until the active video shrinks down to the PIM, then at least that long again before MyVOD populates (which actually does have a "please wait"--is that new?)


Yes, there are at least a few, maybe several, places where you do not get "feedback" (is it going to do something, or is it frozen???). Where it annoys me the most is when initiating a KEYWORD search. When you think you've probably have responded to the final prompt, it just sits there for several seconds. Then, you DO get some feedback that it is searching. Strangely, the actual search seems to take less time than it took between the final prompt response and the message that it was beginning the search..

My R15 has always taken a long time between pressing LIST, and the list coming up. (I just timed it. It took 3 seconds. ). However, the list of items in MyVOD is there immediately once the current picture shinks to the upper right corner. I don't think I've ever seen a delay in populating the list. MyVOD currnently says that I have 35% free. There are 43 items in MyVOD (I had to count them, as there is no display telling you how many you have). Many of the items in MyVOD are "large", movies or "specials".

I do, on rare occasion, get that "please wait" message, but I can't recall what functions I was executing at the time I got the message.

I've seen a few posts regarding the slowness of changing channels. I think the complaint is that when the banner comes up, you see the channel number right away, but the info tell what the show is is delayed. That doesn't bother me much because I never channel surf that way. I always surf via the guide.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I've never seen a "please wait" at all while going into MYVOD. Does it only do this if you have 100% free?  What happens with 99 or 98%? I have had it take a sec or two to open MYVOD thought.


No, it's not that it actually is 100% free. It's just that it claims that it is while it's figuring it out.



paulman182 said:


> I was just wondering why you were seeing this while others never have, not being critical.


Sorry, my reply was overly harsh. That was more directed at any DirecTV developers who think a DVR is for watching live TV and maybe recording a few things (which seems to be the way this was designed).


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> No, it's not that it actually is 100% free. It's just that it claims that it is while it's figuring it out.


Ok, I thought I had miss read your other post. It's kind of sounds like when you mark and delete, the last couple seconds show delete all even thought you didn't select delete all. So how full is your MYVOD really when you get this message that it's 100% free?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Ok, I thought I had miss read your other post. It's kind of sounds like when you mark and delete, the last couple seconds show delete all even thought you didn't select delete all. So how full is your MYVOD really when you get this message that it's 100% free?


Like I said, completely full. This is especially true in the bedroom (where the R15 is) since I usually only watch it while falling asleep, so I'm not awake to delete when I'm done


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> Like I said, completely full. This is especially true in the bedroom (where the R15 is) since I usually only watch it while falling asleep, so I'm not awake to delete when I'm done


LOL, why can't you delete stuff in your sleep .

Sorry what I was trying to ask is does it only happen at 100 or does it also happen at 99 or 98% full? I wonder if Wolfpack has every seen this since I think he has filled his up all the way.

Another ? for you ,are your SL's setup to keep untill I delete? With the UTV (if I remember correctly) it started deleting things before it got to 100% with it set to keep until space needed. I was wondering how full the R15 got before deleting a show.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

rlambert7 said:


> Where it annoys me the most is when initiating a KEYWORD search. When you think you've probably have responded to the final prompt, it just sits there for several seconds. Then, you DO get some feedback that it is searching. Strangely, the actual search seems to take less time than it took between the final prompt response and the message that it was beginning the search.


I can back you up there. Sometimes it takes 30 sec or more before it indicates it's searching. Sometimes I have to try to use the arrow keys just to verify it actually took it when I hit "select".



rlambert7 said:


> My R15 has always taken a long time between pressing LIST, and the list coming up. (I just timed it. It took 3 seconds. ). However, the list of items in MyVOD is there immediately once the current picture shinks to the upper right corner. I don't think I've ever seen a delay in populating the list. MyVOD currently says that I have 35% free. There are 43 items in MyVOD (I had to count them, as there is no display telling you how many you have). Many of the items in MyVOD are "large", movies or "specials".


I have the same experience. It takes a few seconds after hitting "List" before it comes up, but it all comes up at once. If I select something to watch from MyVOD, when it ends and I delete, it can take 10 seconds or more before the MyVOD comes back up. I don't remember it always being that way, though. I was thinking it was due to the amount of recordings I have now.


----------



## Tgrim1 (Aug 18, 2006)

"Feedback" would definitely be nice when you have to wait for an action.
My wife grew up in the "Me!Now!" generation, and just keeps mashing buttons while waiting.


----------



## eperrone (Sep 3, 2006)

In the same vein, I have noticed that the guide is quite slow on this system and I have not tested it but when you are browsing the guide with less than all channels (Favorites) it is even slower. 

Overall I think the R15 is very slow to respond compared to other systems I have used from Time Warner. The same issue applies when you stop fast forwarding although that seems to have gotten better with the last software upgrade.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

walters said:


> it's about five seconds from the time I hit "List" until the active video shrinks down to the PIM, then at least that long again before MyVOD populates (which actually does have a "please wait"--is that new?)


I know it does get slow but I have never seen the "please wait" message. I try not to let it get over 70% full though.

You must have a lot of shows recorded. I record a lot but burn to DVD a lot too. Just yesterday I must have burned about 10 shows to DVD. I just start them from one DVR and then watch and use another one while thats recording.

Its just so strange that 10 months ago I was positive and even said so here that the R-15 was way faster than the R-10 doing almost everything. Now that I am using my R-10 again its the opposite.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

so basically the R10 is a better DVR than the R15? is there any detailed comparisons between the 2 DVR's, links? thanks


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

OK, still haven't gotten the "please wait" yet. But now while I'm marking and deleting (after the delete all message that comes up after it's done deleting the programs) the list will go blank and say "searching" (like the searching for sat signal graphic) and then the list will fill back in.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

bnm81002 said:


> so basically the R10 is a better DVR than the R15? is there any detailed comparisons between the 2 DVR's, links? thanks


Just read this forum to see how the R-15 is.

EDITED Note: I should elaborate and both have their good and bad points. The user interfaces are totally different and some prefer one over the others. At this time the R-10 is more stable and reliable and doesnt have any SP/SL or to do list limits.

If someone has more than one DVR, I would say either the R-10 or R-15 would be fine as a second DVR. If one was to be used as the sole DVR, I would have to say get the R-10 at this point in time.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

Bobman said:


> Just read this forum to see how the R-15 is.
> 
> EDITED Note: I should elaborate and both have their good and bad points. The user interfaces are totally different and some prefer one over the others. At this time the R-10 is more stable and reliable and doesnt have any SP/SL or to do list limits.
> 
> If someone has more than one DVR, I would say either the R-10 or R-15 would be fine as a second DVR. If one was to be used as the sole DVR, I would have to say get the R-10 at this point in time.


most likely, I'll try to get D* to send me a R10 then since it is a Tivo-based DVR which I am more familiar with anyway, plus I like the fact that I can upgrade the hard drive in the R10 but can't in the R15, thanks for your help


----------

